# Toro 522 - $700?



## time2time (Jan 8, 2015)

Looks fairly new (clean, and mebbe somewhat flimsy sheet metal). Not familiar with this model. Is that price merely steep, or outright ridiculous?

https://newyork.craigslist.org/wch/grd/4873081071.html


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

I love Toro products but not familiar with this model. But as a comparison I bought a 521 from the late 90's for $150 and that was high for me. That's the price of a nice Power Shift. IMHO this guy is smokin' something. I believe it's'close to'10 years old. And what the heck? Are those handles bent? $200. Tops.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

the 522 was the new replacement for the 521 but I think its on a larger frame
$700 for a 522 is ridiculous


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

Seems ridiculous for a machine this size however it's tricky since it's new and in beautiful condition. If you don't mind turning a wrench & troubleshooting, you can snag a 70's or 80's 521 for <<$150 ...and you're getting a tank.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

classiccat said:


> Seems ridiculous for a machine this size however it's tricky since it's new and in beautiful condition. If you don't mind turning a wrench & troubleshooting, you can snag a 70's or 80's 521 for <<$150 ...and you're getting a tank.


the 826 and powershift are great machines but my 521 is the little engine that could and does, its my favorite toro two stage that I owne


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

detdrbuzzard said:


> the 826 and powershift are great machines but my 521 is the little engine that could and does, its my favorite toro two stage that I owne


 no doubt brutha-detroit! I didn't intend to diss the 521!!! Lots of power in a compact package! In terms of resale, bigger tends to bring-in a little more cabbage it seems.


----------



## time2time (Jan 8, 2015)

Certainly, this is not something I would buy. I am definitely more of a "521 for $100" kinda guy (read: cheapskate 

Just thought the model was a bit of an oddity, and that the price was 'worth noting'. If this were a current model and brand new, what would the list price be, something like $579?


----------

